# Beethoven was amazing lol



## MusicFree (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/beethoven/guides/daniel-steibelt/

When Beethoven was challenged to an improvisation duel by one of his rivals named Steibelt...Beethoven took a piece of Steibelt's music flipped it upside down, played and then improvised on it.

Steibelt left half way through knowing that he got outplayed


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

He outplayed a lot of pianists I read. He was the greatest master at the piano for me, and generally i like his sonatas more than his orchestral works.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, I've read about Beethoven's extraordinary skills as a pianist and improviser. It's sad that he had to give up performing in his (I think) late thirties, because of his worsening deafness. On the other hand, it gave him more time to compose masterpieces for us to enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MusicFree said:


> http://www.classicfm.com/composers/beethoven/guides/daniel-steibelt/
> 
> When Beethoven was challenged to an improvisation duel by one of his rivals named Steibelt...Beethoven took a piece of Steibelt's music flipped it upside down, played and then improvised on it.
> 
> Steibelt left half way through knowing that he got outplayed


Nice read, thanks for sharing .


----------

